# TT Engine Bay Pic Thread!



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Pretty obvious...show off your engine bay pics!
I'll start off with and old pic of my pretty bland bay...just sprayed with Lake Silver:


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

mines stock, sorry


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (A4 1.8 Turbo)*









After this pic I painted the dipstick tube and the coolant cover black.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

i got an extra engine cover from a fellow vortexer a few weeks back and just painted it last week, its not in the car yet. i will put it in next week and take a pic and post it here ASAP.
all of these are looking good so far!


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

I am that fellow vortexer....anyway here is mine:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (sims159915)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sims159915* »_I am that fellow vortexer....anyway here is mine:









word. i forgot to say, thanks man!! i played around with it last week and got it trimmed up nicely... will post pix soon!!


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_Pretty obvious...show off your engine bay pics!
I'll start off with and old pic of my pretty bland bay...just sprayed with Lake Silver:









lookin nice! did you spray it yourself or get it done professionally?
I have a buddy who works at a phone company and they have a full on paint booth to spray their phone systems... He said I can borrow it if i bring my own paint so I might have to give that a shot


----------



## LONDON-TT (Apr 24, 2007)

just starting on the engine bay,watch this space


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

mine is all go and no show!!
pic from the bottom:








and from the top, (sorry the car is partly disassembled in both pics







)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (cdougyfresh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cdougyfresh* »_
lookin nice! did you spray it yourself or get it done professionally?

Professionally http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I had some lake silver custom mixed so it matches the car.
I'm considering sanding it down and respraying it so it's smooth+glossy. Forge billet oil+coolant caps are in the near future as well as the 42DD 180 TT engine hardware kit, when it comes out.
LONDON TT - did you just sand down/polish your strut brace yourself?


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

mine...


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Alternate view of mine


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

one I'm working on...

























_Modified by silly_sohc at 8:23 PM 11-28-2007_


_Modified by silly_sohc at 4:06 PM 1-26-2008_


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_one I'm working on...
















_Modified by silly_sohc at 5:41 PM 11-22-2007_

holy crap i dont even know whats goin on in there!


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (cdougyfresh)*

thats impressive...more pics/info ...all those custom fluid tanks and intake runner is nice


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

Mine looks like this (except my intake manifold is not so crusty). I also have all the parts missing in this picture and mine doesn't look so broken down. I'll take pics when I paint the other covers.


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Mine looks like this (except my intake manifold is not so crusty). I also have all the parts missing in this picture and mine doesn't look so broken down. I'll take pics when I paint the other covers.










too bad the owner of that "broken down" looking car will leave yours in the dust


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

Meh. At least I have a 225.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Meh. At least I have a 225.

Here we go. Again


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

lol if that makes you feel better about it


----------



## 85VR6GTI (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (silly_sohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silly_sohc* »_one I'm working on...
















Ditto what the hell we got going there?
Is that a GT35r set up?
_Modified by silly_sohc at 5:41 PM 11-22-2007_


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (cdougyfresh)*

The setup I'm putting together for a customer above is setup with:
Custom plennum with stacks 
tubular manifold
034efi stage 2c
630cc inj
gt3071
3" TB
full 3" exhaust
DEI Co2 IC pipe bulb and IC coolerkit.
20x10x3.5" IC
full replacement of vac and coolant lines with braided fittings
The thee aluminum boxes I made are for coolant, breather and power steering.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Mine looks like this (except my intake manifold is not so crusty). I also have all the parts missing in this picture and mine doesn't look so broken down. I'll take pics when I paint the other covers.











_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Meh. At least I have a 225.

Wow, you are an idiot. My engine bay hasnt look like that in over a year








Not to mention smart mouth, my car WILL smoke your ass. 2.0 > 1.8....








This is the last pics before it went to get stroked. Please excuse the dust from the intake manifold. I was sanding it down getting it smooth before paint when i took the pics. BTW, its a cast manifold, its doesnt get "crusty." So why not take pics of your own car before before running your mouth and looking like even bigger of an idiot.
























Ill take some pics just for you when i get a chance It doesnt look much like any of the pics above now.












_Modified by cincyTT at 2:04 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## InsaneGLi (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

Would someone please post a picture of the underside of thier TT hood showing info sticker locations...Thanks!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*


----------



## HernTT (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

If you are explaining you are losing. 
A quick search reveals you are known as a forum bully who immediately starts name-calling.
I didn't even know it was your engine bay.
Don't expect me to respond to your "mine's bigger" tantrum. That poser stuff is for kids.


----------



## diehlryan (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_Meh. At least I have a 225.

Then why did you post a picture of a 180 engine bay and say "Mine looks like this"?


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (HernTT)*

a "forum bully" HAHA LMMFAO!!!! you basically just said the Pope is a serial killer!! wow you crack me up





























you obviously have not been around long enough to understand who is who.... take your noob arse back to school


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (HernTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HernTT* »_If you are explaining you are losing. 
A quick search reveals you are known as a forum bully who immediately starts name-calling.
I didn't even know it was your engine bay.
Don't expect me to respond to your "mine's bigger" tantrum. That poser stuff is for kids.

If you dont know me or what ive got, why you talking?








Im not a bully, Im sick of the 225 vs 180 BS from people like you. Since your not to bright, that falls in your "mines bigger than yours" category THAT YOU STARTED.


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
Im not a bully, Im sick of the 225 vs 180 BS from people like you. Since your not to bright, that falls in your "mines bigger than yours" category THAT YOU STARTED.









I just wanna see those pics of the new and improved engine bay!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
I just wanna see those pics of the new and improved engine bay!

You can go see it right now! ...in the machine shop. lol


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
I just wanna see those pics of the new and improved engine bay!

Plenty of useless crap will be gone when it comes back

_Quote, originally posted by *Murderface* »_
You can go see it right now! ...in the machine shop. lol

It finally got picked today up dammit!!








Just waiting on some new main and rod bearings from Arnold.


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

okay i finally finished up painting my pieces last night, and if its nice out i will re-install everything and snap a pic tomorrow. 
my car is lake silver- so i did it with krylon high-temp "hammered aluminum" textured finish and did the trim with blue. 
it came out pretty sweet, hopefully it looks good on the car....
now all i gotta do is get one of those tt engine dress-up kits that has all the bolts done nicely. my crappy plastic fasteners are like 50% missing.
more updates tomorrow....
EDIT: here ya go:








oh yeah BTW if anyone hasnt seen this, here is a sweet link with a ton of pix and a lot of engine bays for inspiration/reference:
http://www.ttgallery.fotki.com/

_Modified by scoTT la rock at 2:23 PM 11-29-2007_


_Modified by scoTT la rock at 11:38 AM 11-30-2007_


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

bump fo mo


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (ShockwaveCS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ShockwaveCS* »_bump fo mo

Wow...you just won today's necrophilia award.


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (roadyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadyTT* »_
Wow...you just won today's necrophilia award.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (ShockwaveCS)*


----------



## blackfnttruck (Jul 4, 2004)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (Murderface)*

Seems like we just did this, but:


----------



## myouATT17 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: TT Engine Bay Pic Thread! (blackfnttruck)*

where did you buy your engine bay screws from?


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

_Modified by Lurkertom at 10:39 AM 12-26-2009_


----------



## 214dub (Jun 6, 2008)

*almost shaved*

2.1 stroker precision 6766 90% shaved 










sorry for cell phone camera


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## truman77 (Feb 14, 2007)

Lurkertom said:


> _Modified by Lurkertom at 10:39 AM 12-26-2009_


 Gross


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

SOWO 2012


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

In the works


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

ogden wife use to live there a long time ago..... 

starting to look good....... change internals ? 

have fun...


----------

